# If looks could kill...



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Where are those rats??


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

AWESOME man... just awesome!!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i do like to take pics . i would too if i had a cool snake


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Great shots! He does have that hungry look in his eyes.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That last pic looks like one pissed off snake, heh.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Am I the only one who has a Heart song going through his head when I read the title of this thread? (Not that that's a bad thing!)

That last shot is a great one!


----------

